# Ride to Pasadena



## DesertRat (Oct 22, 2017)

Anyone have experience with Uber or Lyft at the LAUS? I'm going to a Pasadena hotel from there and have a feeling that the taxi may be pricy.


----------



## KmH (Oct 22, 2017)

From LAUS you can ride the Metro Gold line to South Pasadena.

If need be you could then get a Uber/Lyft from the South Pasadena stop.


----------



## p&sr (Oct 22, 2017)

KmH said:


> From LAUS you can ride the Metro Gold line to South Pasadena.


Better than that, the Gold Line has 5 stops right in Pasadena itself! Three of them are Downtown.


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 22, 2017)

The Gold Line uses tracks 1 and 2 at LAUS


----------



## DesertRat (Oct 22, 2017)

Wow, you all voted for the Gold Line. I'm not quite going to old Pasadena. .. I'm told the Del Mar stop is the one to get off at...hotel is less than a mile from there.I will have 2 luggage pieces but I travel light so that should do.


----------

